
It's all a mistake - jdkanani
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2016/01/its-all-a-mistake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29
======
iss
100% agreed! Like always, Seth Godin touches in a very sensitive subject.
Companies demand innovative ideas, but most of the times are not open to the
necessary failures that happen. How can we build a company's culture that
promotes innovation and creativity, without restraining it with the fear of
failure?

